
The Gloriuos Hour of Brexit - sarumi
https://www.newsliveng.com/2019/10/01/the-gloriuos-hour-brexit/
======
0n34n7
This article is biased, opinionated and littered with unsubstantiated facts,
which I guess makes it an opinion piece.

The facts are that the UK has almost no manufacturing base, lags behind even
smaller EU countries in various modern intellectual property endeavors, and
greatly benefits from the free flow of goods and services from the continent.

The author is correct in pointing out that Brexit won't be the disaster
everyone makes it out to be, but it will cause a systemic and gradual decline
in the GDP and living standards of the British people - and cosying up the US
will come with its own set of problems.

